# Got new wheels and tires. TPMS not working



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

I installed my new VMR v710 wheels today and they look great, but the new tire pressure sensors are not working. In the MFI display it just shows "--" for every tire and the tire pressure light is on. I thought I just had to drive it awhile to get the car to "learn" the new sensors, but I've driven 30 miles and still nothing. What am I missing?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Did you purchase the VW/Audi OEM TPMS or reuse the factory one? I think there are 2 types of OEM TPMS

I have regular TPMS and my dash light came on 30 mins or so after mounting my new wheels. :laugh:


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

mango_springroll said:


> Did you purchase the VW/Audi OEM TPMS or reuse the factory one? I think there are 2 types of OEM TPMS
> 
> I have regular TPMS and my dash light came on 30 mins or so after mounting my new wheels. :laugh:


I bought new aftermarket sensors from VMR wheels. They insured me they would be compatible.


----------



## vw4life4886 (Oct 22, 2013)

They are most likely compatible but you'll need to have them programmed to your car. Most tire shops can do that for you.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

vw4life4886 said:


> They are most likely compatible but you'll need to have them programmed to your car. Most tire shops can do that for you.


Are you speaking from experience? From the research I have done the car should detect the sensors automatically. Not saying you're wrong, I'm just asking questions because I haven't read anything about programming the sensors to the car.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

So I found this on the web. Has anybody had to go though this procedure after installing all new TPMS sensors? 

The Wake-Up Procedure
With the Key On, rapidly deflate all 4 tires, one at a time, by approximately 10 to 12 PSI. This is critical because the sensors will wake up when a rapid pressure loss is detected.
Alternatively, a hand held TPMS tool can be used to wake the sensors without letting air out of the tires.

Note: It may take between 15 seconds and 2 minutes for the data to be transmitted to the module.

Check [08-Measuring Blocks]. The relevant sensor readings are generally:
MB's 001, 004, 007, and 010, should show the Wheel Specific data including Temperature, Actual and Specified tire pressure readings.
MB 016 may be very useful because it contains data from the last sensor to transmit a signal.
MB 025 will show which wheel set is enabled. Wheel set 1 is default. If it’s on wheel set 2, Adaptation values may need altered.
Move on to each wheel to verify the readings.
Correct all tire pressures to the specified level for the vehicle. If one or more wheels are not showing an Actual reading it will be necessary to determine which sensor is a fault
If a sensor is suspected as faulty it would be advised to log a Good wheel and the Suspect wheel during a test drive. This will confirm that no reading is shown while driving when centrifugal acceleration and vehicle speed are present.

Matching a New Sensor
If a new sensor was installed it must be matched to the module.

Turn the Key on with a battery charger connected.
Wake up all sensors as previously described immediately followed by correcting the tire pressure.
Leave the Key On for an additional 20 minutes and do not move the vehicle. This will allow the module to learn the ID from the new sensor.
After the learning procedure has been performed, take the vehicle for a test drive. The length of the drive may vary depending on the vehicle but 5 to 8 minutes is typically sufficient.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

I tried the above procedure this morning. It's still not working


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

I believe you have to reset it after putting new wheels on.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Paroxetine said:


> I believe you have to reset it after putting new wheels on.


The question is how? There's nothing in the MFI, and there isn't a button in the glove box.


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you have the touchscreen infotainment system?
If so, you can do the following : click Car > Setup > Tires > Set. 
This will appear : “Do all four tire pressure readings comply with the required values?” Click Confirm.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Paroxetine said:


> Do you have the touchscreen infotainment system?
> If so, you can do the following : click Car > Setup > Tires > Set.
> This will appear : “Do all four tire pressure readings comply with the required values?” Click Confirm.


Negative. I have a 2012 sport model so it has the most basic radio offered that year.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I tried using Carista app resetting the TPMS dash light....no luck either. I say contact vendor for their input since they said the sensors are compatible.

I got my tires mounted from Costco tire center, so I'll just have to monitor with my own gauge.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump. I know lots of you guys have aftermarket wheels. And some of you probably had to buy new sensors with those wheels. Was there a procedure for getting the new sensors to communicate with the module or is it supposed to be automatic?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

If you have 4 new sensors, and assuming they are the correct sensors for your car, and you have the system where normally you would scroll through your dash menus and you'd eventually come to a screen that shows the tire pressure in each wheel...... And you do not have access to the "reset tire pressure" menu item which is found in the maintenance menu.... Then, the only other thing that can be done is to to vagcom to the control module, and under adaptation or basic settings (I can't remember which) you can do a reset and will re-learn at that point after so many miles are driven.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

usaf-lt-g said:


> If you have 4 new sensors, and assuming they are the correct sensors for your car, and you have the system where normally you would scroll through your dash menus and you'd eventually come to a screen that shows the tire pressure in each wheel...... And you do not have access to the "reset tire pressure" menu item which is found in the maintenance menu.... Then, the only other thing that can be done is to to vagcom to the control module, and under adaptation or basic settings (I can't remember which) you can do a reset and will re-learn at that point after so many miles are driven.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. That makes sense. Because the sensors were bought and installed by VMR I don't know for sure if they are the correct sensors. The next question would be if a dealership would have some kind of scan tool to see if the sensors are emitting a signal on the correct frequency. I would really hate to remove the tires from the wheels to identify compatibility. If they are in fact the correct sensors, would a dealership be willing to use vagcom to correct this issue, or would they tell me to get lost because the wheels and possibly the sensors are aftermarket?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Scoper50 said:


> Thanks man. That makes sense. Because the sensors were bought and installed by VMR I don't know for sure if they are the correct sensors. The next question would be if a dealership would have some kind of scan tool to see if the sensors are emitting a signal on the correct frequency. I would really hate to remove the tires from the wheels to identify compatibility. If they are in fact the correct sensors, would a dealership be willing to use vagcom to correct this issue, or would they tell me to get lost because the wheels and possibly the sensors are aftermarket?


Assuming they can in fact verify that you have the right sensors for your vehicle (433 Mhz.... the old ones were 315 Mhz. If you have the system in which I've described above, they should be 433 Mhz sensors), then they shouldn't care who the manufacturer is. They should simply be able to perform the reset procedure and get you on your way.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Scoper50 said:


> Thanks man. That makes sense. Because the sensors were bought and installed by VMR I don't know for sure if they are the correct sensors. The next question would be if a dealership would have some kind of scan tool to see if the sensors are emitting a signal on the correct frequency. I would really hate to remove the tires from the wheels to identify compatibility. If they are in fact the correct sensors, would a dealership be willing to use vagcom to correct this issue, or would they tell me to get lost because the wheels and possibly the sensors are aftermarket?


Can you PM me your invoice number? I'll look into things on our end for you, before visiting the dealership. We sell A LOT of wheel & tire packages with TPMS and this isn't an issue we come across often, but something seems up here if the TPMS should have paired by now yet still haven't.

To answer your question, there are hand-held TPMS sensor testers/identifiers that can be used to verify the TPMS are functioning properly without requiring removing the tires so that should be no worries. We'll take a look at the paperwork first and speak with our supplier first either way.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

PM sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

A little update on the situation. The sensors are still not working but VMR wheels has notified me that the sensors installed are in fact OEM. So now I need to find out what kind of signal they are transmitting 433Mhz or 315Mhz. Does anyone with experience using TPMS scan tools tell me if the scanner shows the frequency? If thats the case I bet I could get a local tire shop to scan a sensor for me. 

The second piece of info I'm after now is part numbers. Does anybody know the part number for the 433Mhz sensor and the 315Mhz sensor? Or where I could find it?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Scoper50 said:


> A little update on the situation. The sensors are still not working but VMR wheels has notified me that the sensors installed are in fact OEM. So now I need to find out what kind of signal they are transmitting 433Mhz or 315Mhz. Does anyone with experience using TPMS scan tools tell me if the scanner shows the frequency? If thats the case I bet I could get a local tire shop to scan a sensor for me.
> 
> The second piece of info I'm after now is part numbers. Does anybody know the part number for the 433Mhz sensor and the 315Mhz sensor? Or where I could find it?


If you had access to a vagcom, I could solve this for you. You never did answer if the system I described in my previous comment was what you had or not.

3AA907275 ending in A, B , C, D etc.... (There were revised versions over the years but they are all pretty much the same) these are the 433 MHz versions.

Too bad you don't happen to have a screenshot of the sensors before they were installed.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

usaf-lt-g said:


> If you had access to a vagcom, I could solve this for you. You never did answer if the system I described in my previous comment was what you had or not.
> 
> 3AA907275 ending in A, B , C, D etc.... (There were revised versions over the years but they are all pretty much the same) these are the 433 MHz versions.
> 
> ...


Yes, the system you described is what I have. In the MFI it is supposed to show all 4 individual tire pressures, and when you go to the tire pressure option in the MFI there is no reset function. What I'm wondering is why would my car need vagcom to relearn the sensors when it's supposed to do it on it's own? Also, when I look up the part number for the sensors on VWpartsvortex.com I come up with #1K0-907-253-D I wonder what thats all about


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

As you can see from this picture the "1K0-907-253-D" sensor is for vehicles manufactured up to 07-11-2010. It is also a 315 MHz sensor. This will not work with your system as described.










What you need is 3AA 907 275 B as shown below:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you. This information is priceless. I'm waiting to hear what part # was sold to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Scoper50 said:


> Thank you. This information is priceless. I'm waiting to hear what part # was sold to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not suggesting you actually do this... But if you feel so as inclined to do this yourself... You can see this video, which describes breaking seal on one side of tire, removing old stem / sensor, replacing, and re-sealing to rim at home.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Maunq29ow2U


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Scoper50 said:


> This. I just went through a whole toms ordeal when my new wheels were shipped to me with the wrong 315mhz sensors installed into them. If you have a 2012 you'll need 433Mhz sensors and they are more expensive. The brand of the sensor does not matter as far as compatibility goes. All that matters is that the sensor is emitting a 433Mhz signal. No calibration or programming is needed. You just drive the car and it takes care of itself. I didn't even get out of the parking lot at the tire place before everything was working.


Saw that in the other thread, so I figured I'd ask here instead

Did VMR screw up, and did they fix the problem/resolve it all for you?
Need the deets


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Saw that in the other thread, so I figured I'd ask here instead
> 
> Did VMR screw up, and did they fix the problem/resolve it all for you?
> Need the deets


Yeah, after a lot of back and forth e-mail with the sales person we figured out that they sold me 350mHz sensors. They sent me 433mHz sensors which I had to have installed at my own cost $130. I didn't really care though. I was just glad to have the situation resolved.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Scoper50 said:


> Yeah, after a lot of back and forth e-mail with the sales person we figured out that they sold me 350mHz sensors. They sent me 433mHz sensors which I had to have installed at my own cost $130. I didn't really care though. I was just glad to have the situation resolved.


Geez man...talk about a cliffhanger!
After 3.5+ years of sleepless nights, NOW I can finally sleep easy knowing you got this resolved


----------

